# Weekly competition 2008-28



## AvGalen (Jul 9, 2008)

Warning, there is a problem with the 6x6x6 and 7x7x7 scrambles. Superscript and subscript don't work on the forum to I have to change to 3R2 notation. this means "turn the 3 rightmost layers a half turn"

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used.

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) a subscript number indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. *U3' *would mean to turn the the U layer and the 2 layers beneath it (3 in total) counterclockwise.
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1 the new notation is not entirely clear about when to perform a slice/half-turn. I am assuming that no slice-turns are to be performed at the beginning or the end (unless the scramble begins or ends with (0,0))
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* hasn't changed either, but just so you know: The first (small) letters are for the tips, then come the normal moves
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know:

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 25 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. (2.5 hours for 4x4x4 Fewest Moves)
For Match the scramble you can use a glas (or other construction) so you can easily look at all sides of the cube. You perform the scramble on (solved) cube 1, can use 15 seconds inspection time and the goal is to turn a solved cube into cube 1
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes in this thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends tuesday/wednesday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at tuesday/wednesday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.


*2x2x2*
*1. *B2 U R' B' D' F' R' B' L2 U' F R F2 U2 R2 D' F2 U F U' F R2 F R D
*2. *R2 F R2 B U2 B' L2 D L2 B2 R2 F2 U2 F U L2 B2 D2 F L' U2 L' B' R F'
*3. *B' R U' R' U2 B R' U' L' B' U' R' F' L F2 D2 L2 U2 R2 U2 B L D L' D'
*4. *R D' R2 D' L2 U2 F U R' D L D2 L2 U B R' F U R2 D' R B R B R
*5. *F' D2 F' R' D B' U' L2 B' U' R2 D R U B2 R2 D' F' R2 B R' F U2 F2 D2

*3x3x3*
*1. *U2 L2 R2 B' D2 B2 U2 F R2 B U2 F' U F2 L B F D L2 B' U (21f)
*2. *D U2 L2 F2 U B2 F2 R2 U' R2 U2 B L' F2 D2 R' D' L R2 B' F2 (21f)
*3. *R U2 L B2 R' U2 B2 L' D2 R D2 F U' F L' R' B L2 B' L U' (21f)
*4. *B2 U2 B2 L2 B2 F2 D' B2 L2 D2 L' D2 B L2 F U' B2 U2 B U' (20f)
*5. *R2 B2 U2 F U2 L2 D2 B' U2 F' D2 F2 D' B2 U L' B2 R B D2 F2 (21f)

*4x4x4*
*1. *Uw B2 D' U L2 Rw2 R F D B U' B Fw R2 Uw2 B2 Fw2 F2 D Uw U L2 Rw D2 Uw U2 L2 Fw F' Uw2 Rw B F' U2 B2 Fw L' Rw' R' Uw2
*2. *L' Rw2 R' Fw' L2 R D L B2 Fw2 F2 R B Fw' F Uw' Fw Uw' U Fw F2 L U R2 D2 Uw2 U' L' Rw2 R2 U B' Rw R2 Fw R B' Fw F' D'
*3. *D B' F' U' F' Rw' B2 R' F D U B' U B L' Rw2 B D2 U2 F' U' B' Fw U' Rw2 D' Uw U F2 R2 Fw F' Uw2 U Rw2 R2 B' L2 Rw' Fw2
*4. *D' Uw2 U L Rw2 D2 L R F' L' Rw2 R2 B F D' Rw2 B2 F' Rw R2 F' D Uw' U L Uw' U' Rw' B' Fw' D B2 D F2 L F' Uw' Rw2 Fw' Rw2
*5. *Uw' F Uw Fw' Uw F' U2 F' R F2 L B U' L2 Rw' R Fw2 F' D2 Uw' U' B L R D2 R' Fw' F' Rw2 Uw' R2 B Uw2 U' Rw' B2 Rw2 Uw' L2 Rw

*5x5x5*
*1. *B2 Bw2 Fw2 L R' B2 Dw2 Rw' Dw' Lw Dw Uw2 L B2 F' Lw' Rw R' D' Uw' U2 Fw' F D Dw2 Uw2 U' Lw2 Uw' L2 Dw U' Lw2 Fw L2 Rw2 R2 F Rw Dw2 Fw Lw D Dw' Uw' L2 D B Bw' F2 D2 B2 Dw2 B U B2 Fw' F2 D' Uw2
*2. *D' Dw Uw U L2 Fw2 D' Bw2 U F' R B' Bw F' L' Lw Fw' D' Dw2 Uw' L' D' Dw U' L2 Uw' L2 Rw' R2 U Rw2 Uw' U2 F' U B' Bw2 Fw F2 L' B2 D Uw B2 D' Uw2 U Lw Rw' D' Uw U' Fw2 R D2 Dw' Uw U2 B' Bw'
*3. *Fw Lw2 R B' U Bw' Fw' F Uw2 L Fw' F U' F L Lw2 R' Fw Dw' Lw Dw U Rw' R' Fw' Rw' Bw' L Lw' B' Fw' Dw' Lw' Fw' L' Lw D2 L2 U Bw2 Rw2 Bw2 F2 Rw' Fw2 R2 D2 Uw' U2 L2 Rw Uw F' L2 Fw R2 Uw Lw2 R2 Dw
*4. *L Rw F D Bw' L D2 Rw' R' D Dw Lw Rw Uw' Lw' Rw' R D R' U2 R D U2 Rw' B' F Rw2 R' Dw' Uw2 U2 L2 Bw' Fw' L2 B' Fw Uw2 Rw R2 Uw' Lw D2 Dw' Uw U Bw2 Dw Uw2 B2 Fw F' Uw' R2 F2 L' Rw' R Bw R'
*5. *L' Rw R' F Lw2 D2 U2 Fw' F' R2 Fw D' Bw D2 Dw Uw U2 B' Bw' L Dw2 L2 Lw2 Rw R2 Fw2 Uw2 Rw Dw' R2 Uw2 Fw' Uw L2 Dw' Lw D2 Rw2 Fw2 D Dw2 Uw' U' Bw2 Rw' B2 D2 Dw' Lw' Bw2 Fw F D Dw2 Lw Fw Rw B' R Bw'

*6x6x6*
*1. *3R 2D' 3F F2 2U2 L2 R U2 L' L2 3U2 F2 L2 R U L 3R D' 3F2 2U' F' L 2F2 D2 2L' R2 3F2 F2 3U2 2L2 3F2 3U' L 2F' F' 3U2 2U' U' B F2 R 2F2 R 3U L2 F D2 D2 3U' U2 U B2 3F2 F' U2 U 2B' 3F2 2F' 3U L2 U L 2D2 L' 3R2 D' 3F R B2 2B2 2F2 3U 2U' B2 2B2 3F 2F' F' 3U'
*2. *B' 2B2 3F' D2 R' 2B2 D2 B2 3U B' 2L2 2B2 3R2 3U' F2 F' 2L2 U L 3R 2B2 D' R2 D 2D' F 2D2 2B' F 3R' 2 B2 B2 D2 L' 2 U2 2F2 2L2 3R 3F2 D' 2D' 2U2 U R2 R' 2B2 F2 D' 2U' B2 3F' 2F' 3U 2L' U2 B' 2B' 3F' D' F2 2 B2 D2 3U' R2 D 2U' 3R' B2 U L2 3R' R2 R' 2D2 3R B2 F'
*3. *3R2 U' F2 2U' B' L2 F' L' 2 U B 3F U2 B2 2F2 2R' R' 3U2 B' 2F2 2R' 2B' 3F' 3U2 2L2 R2 D2 2U2 B D' 3R' D2 2B' 2D2 B' B2 D2 B F' L 2D' F' L 3R2 2F' 2U' 3R 2 B2 L' R 2B' 2F2 L2 U 3F D 2L' 2U2 B' 2L2 2U2 B' 2U' U' F L2 2B2 F2 F' 2D2 2F' F' U 2F' F2 D2 2L' 3F' 2F'
*4. *2R' 3F 3R' B2 D2 B2 2B' 3F L' 2 2B' 3U2 L2 3R' 2R' D' B2 2F2 3U' U F2 L' 2L2 D2 2L' 2R' D2 3F' 2L' U2 F' D2 L' 2D2 3U2 U' 2F2 F' L 2L' 2 3F2 R2 D2 L L2 3R 3U L2 3R 2 2U' L2 2D2 L' U2 B' 3F' F2 F2 L' 3F 2D' 2L' 2R' 3F2 3R 2B' F2 D 2D' 3F' D' 3R2 U L2 3F' 2F' 2D2 3F
*5. *2F2 R F2 R F R2 U2 B' 2B2 3F2 2F2 F' D2 3R 2F2 U' B2 2L' 2 2D2 2B' R2 F2 D2 B L U 2L2 2U2 3R' B B2 3F2 2F2 F2 3R2 R2 2D' 2 U2 2B2 2L2 2 R 2U' B' D 2D2 3U 2U2 U2 3F 2D2 U2 2R' D' 2U' 3F2 R2 3U' 2B' F' D D2 3R2 3U 2U' 2L' R2 D2 F2 3U2 R2 2U' U 2 B F2 2U' B2

*7x7x7*
*1. *F 2U' R' D2 2D' F 2D' 2B' 2F' U F2 2 R' 2D' L2 3R' U2 R 2B2 3F2 L 2L' D2 B2 3R D2 B' F2 3L 3F D 3B2 2U' 2L2 3L' B' 2R' 3F' F L 3L R' D' 3D2 2U' U2 L2 3L2 U2 R' B' B2 3B2 3F' D2 3U U' F' 2L2 B R2 3B' R' 3D' R2 2B2 3F 3L2 2B' 2D2 2U' 2L2 R' 2D' 3B' 3F2 F2 3R2 2D2 3B2 3U' L F2 L' 3R' 2B2 3F2 F2 2U' 2B2 F 3D' U2 U2 3F' 2F' F2 2D' 3F2 R2
*2. *3D B 2B2 3B 2L' 3L 2R' R2 2B2 3L' 2 3D2 L' L2 B 2B2 3F R2 D D2 3U2 U2 U 2R' 3D U2 L2 2L' 3L 3R' 3B2 3F' 3R F2 3D' 3U2 2L' D2 R2 2B2 2D2 R B2 2L' 3D' 2B2 3F' 2L' D2 3D' 3U2 2F2 2D2 L 2L' 3L 3R2 U' L2 R' 3F' 2F2 L 3R' 3B' 2L2 3L2 F2 3R' U2 L' 3R' R' 3U B2 3R2 2F2 3L' 3R R2 3D U2 B 3B 3F R 2F' L2 2 D' 3R' U R 2D2 3L D L2 3L R2 3U2
*3. *L2 2L2 3U2 B' 2B' 2L' D' 2B' F2 3R' U2 2F' F' 2L2 2D' 3R D 2D' 2B' 3B' R U2 U' B2 L R' B 2F2 3R2 2F2 3D B2 3L2 3F2 R' 3D2 3U 3R 2B2 2U2 3L2 3R' R2 B F D 3B2 2F2 3D' 3R2 3D' 2F' 3L D2 3R B 2B2 3B2 3F 2F' F2 3R 2F' 3D' U2 F2 3U 3B2 3U' 3R2 2B2 L' L2 R2 3F 3L' B F2 2U2 R' 3U' 2B2 U 2R2 R 3B L2 3U' 2U' F U' L' B2 3L2 R' U B' D' 2 F
*4. *3F' 2U2 U2 3B2 2F2 3D2 U 2L' R 2U' 3F2 L2 D' 3R2 3B2 U2 B U L2 3L 2B2 3D' 3B' L F2 L' F2 L2 F2 L F' 3D 3U 3L' 3D2 2L' 2R' 2D2 3D2 3F 3D2 L 2F2 D2 F' 2D2 L2 2F' 2 R2 3B' 2F' 3R' D2 2R' 2U' 2B2 2L' 2 3D' 2L' 3L2 3B2 2U' U' L' 3D' 2U2 U' 3L2 B' 3D2 3L D 3U2 3B' F2 L 2 U' 3L2 2R' 2D2 R2 2B2 3F 2F' 3U F2 2R' B2 2D2 3D' 2U2 3L2 D2 2U2 U2 2B' 3R'
*5. *2L' 3B' F' D 2D2 3U U2 3L2 2D' R' 3B 3L R' B2 3R' 2B' F2 U B 2F' D 2D2 3D 3U 2U' U' F' 2R' 2F' R2 3U2 2 2D2 3D2 3F2 2F' D' 3D' 3U2 2U2 U2 L' F 2L2 3R B 3B 2F' D2 L2 2 F' L B2 F' R2 3D 2U' 2L2 2D2 L2 3F2 3L 3U2 U 3F2 D2 L2 3F2 L 2L' 3R2 R' B2 D2 R2 U2 B2 3B2 3U' 2F2 R' F R' 3D' 3B R' D2 L2 2L' 2D2 F' D2 3L R2 3U 3R 3F' 2L' 3B

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 B L' D2 B' D2 B2 D' R B' L F' L2 D' B2 D F D' F2 L' B2 D L2 F R
*2. *F' L D2 B L' U2 F U L2 U B R2 B D2 B2 L2 F2 U2 R U' F' L' U2 F2 R2
*3. *F' D' B2 D F' R B' R B' L' U' L2 F D B D' L2 U' F L D L' D2 R2 D

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 U2 L2 U F2 U' F2 L2 D R U L2 R B D2 L' R U' B (19f)
*2. *D2 L2 B2 U' R2 U' F2 U R2 B R2 B' R F' D' L2 F L B2 D2 U2 (21f)
*3. *U2 R2 U' L2 U' B2 D' L2 F2 U' L' F' D2 L' F' R2 U L B L U2 (21f)

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *F' R2 F Uw' B2 Fw L' F2 Rw B2 L Rw2 B2 F' Uw' L' Rw2 R2 D' Fw' Uw2 B Rw R2 U F' R2 B2 L Rw' R U L' R' D' U2 Fw2 F D B
*2. *D B2 D' U' B F2 Rw D2 Uw2 U R U2 Fw R' Uw2 B2 F D B F2 Uw' B2 D' Uw' U R2 Uw L' R D' Uw' U' F2 L' Uw' Rw Fw2 D2 Uw' U
*3. *U L Fw2 D2 Uw U Rw' D Uw U' B Fw2 D2 F2 Uw' B' Fw2 Uw U Fw' Rw2 B Rw Uw2 L2 Rw2 D Uw U2 R' D' Uw' U' B2 Uw' U' Rw' D U L'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *L' Lw' Rw' B' R2 Bw2 Dw2 Lw' B2 Fw2 U2 Lw2 U Fw2 F2 Lw2 B' Bw2 Fw Lw2 Dw2 L Lw2 Uw' Lw U2 Fw' Dw' Lw' D' U B2 Bw Fw2 Lw Rw' R' F R2 Dw Bw' D R B2 F' Uw' Bw R Fw2 Dw2 F' D L Rw2 R2 B Bw2 Fw F' Uw2
*2. *L2 Lw' R D' Uw2 U L2 Lw2 Rw R2 Fw' D' Dw2 Lw R2 D Uw R F2 L' B Bw L' D Uw U2 Lw2 Dw2 Lw Rw2 R Bw' L Dw' Rw' Fw Dw Fw F Lw Rw2 R Fw2 Uw' Fw2 D2 Bw Fw2 Lw' Bw D2 L Lw2 Rw2 R D2 Dw' L Lw2 Rw
*3. *L2 R' Bw2 Lw2 Rw' Dw U2 L Lw Rw2 R Bw2 Rw Uw2 Lw Rw2 U2 L2 Lw R D Uw' Bw U' L2 Rw Uw2 B' D2 U2 B2 Dw2 Lw Dw2 L' Dw L Rw2 B' L2 D B Bw2 Fw' F' Lw' B' Fw2 Uw2 F' R B R2 Uw L2 U Fw' F2 L' R'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*You don't have to do all 3 scrambles!
*1. *2U' 2L2 2B' 3U2 L2 3F F L' 2L2 U2 3F 2 2B2 2U2 F 3R' 2R' D2 3U2 2U' 2B2 3F F2 U 2B2 3F F D' 3U' L2 3F L2 2R' R2 D' R2 D' L' 2L2 2B' 2F2 F2 D' L2 3F 2F' R2 U' 2F2 L 3F' 2F2 2 3U' 2U2 F R' 2F' D' 3U U 3R2 D2 2F2 2L2 2B2 3R' R 3F2 F2 3R' 2B' 2D2 U2 U' 3R' B' 2B' 3F2 2U2
*2. *B2 2F' F 3U 2 B2 F' D2 U2 L2 R' U 2B2 F D2 3U2 U2 U2 L2 2 2D2 U 3F 2L2 3R2 3U' 2U' U' 2R' B2 R 2D2 3U' 2U' U F 3R' R' 3U U 3F 2D2 L' 3R' 3F 3R' B2 3F R D2 2U' R' B2 2R' U 2L2 2R' B' B2 3F 2F' F 2D2 3U' U R2 2F2 2L' B D2 2D2 3R' R2 R' B2 D2 2R' 3U2 3F2 F2
*3. *D2 U' R2 3U2 L2 B B2 F2 3U' F2 U' L' L2 3R 2R' R U' 3F2 D' D2 2R' B 2L' B2 B2 2F' 2 U' L 2 D2 R2 3F 3R' U2 R2 B2 F' R 3F 2L2 D2 B' R' F' D2 2D2 3U' U2 U2 2 D 2 D2 3F' 3U2 B L2 2R' 3F' 2F' D2 2U2 B2 B2 2L2 D' 3U' U' F2 R' D2 L 2L' 3R' 2 3F' 2 D2 U

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*You don't have to do all 3 scrambles!
*1. *R2 3U 3F' L2 L2 3L 3R 3F 3D2 U2 2L2 3B' L2 2L' 3F' R D 3F L B 3F 2F' 3U F2 2L' 2F' F R2 3D R2 D2 3F D2 3U' U2 F 2L2 3L' 3R D2 3R B' U2 B2 3R D' U' 2B' 3B2 2D2 3D F' 3D' U2 L2 3F' 2L' 3L' 3U2 F2 2 3U L D2 R B' 2B' 3F2 F2 3U 3R' R' 2D2 B2 2U2 3L' 3R' R2 3B' 2L2 B 3B2 3F F' R2 B2 3D2 3F 3D U' 3B' F2 2L' 3B 2U' B' 3U 2L2 2 3B'
*2. *3U 3F2 3R U 3L' 3U2 3R2 U2 B 2F2 F L 2D2 3U' 2F2 2D2 3D U2 F2 3L D' 3D2 3L2 B' 2U2 3F' 2R' 3B 2U2 3B 2U2 L F2 3D 3B 2L' 3D' 3U' L2 3D U2 L F 3R' 2D' U2 L' R U2 3F2 2L2 2 2B2 F2 3U B' D2 3D' 2U' 3F2 3L 3R D D2 3D' 3U' 2U2 U 2F' 3L2 D L 3L' 3R2 R B' L 2L' 3L2 3R' R2 2D2 B' 2B' L2 U2 B 3F' 3D L2 3L 2 2B2 3F2 3R2 2F2 3L' D 3U 3L
*3. *F2 L2 D2 3B' D2 2R' R 3D U2 2R' 3U B 3F F 2L' 3L' 3B F2 L2 3U2 3B' 3R2 F2 3D2 2U' 2F' 3L2 2B' 3L U' 2L' U2 3L2 2D2 B U' B2 3F R2 B2 3B2 3L' D' 3D 3L2 3U U2 B2 3L' 2D2 2B2 3F2 3R' 2D2 B' B2 3B2 3F2 F D' 3U2 L B F2 D2 U F2 F2 2 2B' 3U2 F2 L 3L' 2 B' 3B D' U2 R' 2B' D' 3U' L2 3L2 3D' R 3D2 U L' 3R2 B2 2F' 2D2 L2 R2 3U2 3F F2 2L'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 U2 B U2 F L2 F' D2 B L2 U2 B2 R B' L' B R D' R U2 L (21f)
*2. *D2 L' D2 B2 L B2 L' U2 F2 D2 U2 R F L2 B' L2 R2 D' U' F' L' (21f)
*3. *B2 L B2 D2 L2 B2 F2 L' D2 F2 R F' D' B R B' L D R' B' R' (21f)
*4. *B2 D2 R2 B2 D' B2 L2 U' L2 U2 L' R' B F' R' B D' R2 B2 U2 (20f)
*5. *R B2 D2 L' F2 D2 R F2 R2 U' R2 D B' F' R D2 B L2 D' R (20f)
*6. *D L2 D' U2 R2 B2 U' L2 F2 R2 U' L B' L' U R D' L B U2 L' (21f)
*7. *B2 D2 B2 U' F2 L2 D' B2 U B' U F R2 U B2 L B' D2 F' R' (20f)
*8. *L2 F2 D2 F2 R D2 F2 L U2 F2 D2 U R' B D' F2 D' L2 B' D U' (21f)
*9. *D F2 D' L2 D2 U B2 U' B2 F2 U R' U' F L' B2 R2 B U F2 L2 (21f)
*10. *B2 R2 B2 D' U2 L2 U' B2 U' L2 R2 B' U' F D B L' U' B2 D F2 (21f)
*11. *R2 D L2 B2 D L2 D' R2 U2 F R2 D U' R' U' B' L' D' R F' U2 (21f)
*12. *U2 R2 B2 U2 R2 U2 L2 D' B2 U R' U2 B' D' R' U R2 F2 L F (20f)
*13. *F2 D' F2 D F2 U' L2 D' L2 B2 R2 U2 F2 U2 R' D' F D2 L2 U2 L' (21f)
*14. *R2 D F2 U R2 D B2 U2 B2 R2 U' R B L' R2 D2 L' F L2 F U2 (21f)
*15. *D2 F2 R' F2 D2 U2 R' B2 R2 B' R2 F' D F U' B L' D' R' F' (20f)
*16. *U2 F2 U B2 R2 U F2 L2 R2 F2 U' F' D U' L' U F' L U2 F2 U' (21f)
*17. *F2 R' U2 B2 L F2 D2 F2 L F2 R' D B D2 F D U R2 F D2 U (21f)
*18. *L2 B U2 B' D2 L2 D2 F' R2 F' U' B' R' D' F' R' D' B' R' D' B2 (21f)
*19. *D B2 L2 U' F2 D2 R2 U' L2 R2 D' L' U' R2 B L D F' D L2 U (21f)
*20. *F2 D' B2 F2 D U2 L2 D' R2 U' F2 R B2 L2 U2 B' L2 D B F U2 (21f)
*21. *U2 R B2 R2 B2 R' D2 U2 F L2 D U2 F L2 R U L R2 F2 (19f)
*22. *R2 B2 F2 D' U' F2 D B2 U F2 L2 U B' U L B' L' D2 L U R (21f)
*23. *F D2 F D2 R2 F R2 F2 L2 R2 D2 R2 U' B' L B2 F L D F2 R (21f)
*24. *D2 R2 B2 R D2 L2 U2 F2 R U2 B' L' F2 R' D U' F' D2 F2 L' D' (21f)
*25. *R2 F2 D2 L2 D L2 U2 R2 F D L B2 F2 D U L B R2 D' U' (20f)
*26. *R2 F2 L2 B2 U B2 U2 L2 D2 L2 U L U' B2 L2 B U2 R' D' L2 R' (21f)
*27. *U2 B2 L2 R2 U' R2 D R2 D2 B2 F' L' D' U2 B D U2 R B2 F U2 (21f)
*28. *D2 B2 F2 L2 D2 B2 R2 U L2 U2 L2 R' F' L2 B' D2 U' L U2 L' R2 (21f)
*29. *R2 U B2 D' F2 U L2 D' B2 L2 U L B2 U2 R2 U2 F' R F D' B2 (21f)
*30. *D2 R2 B2 R' F2 D2 U2 F2 L D2 B R D' L' F D' F2 U' B2 U2 R2 (21f)
*31. *L' D2 L D2 U2 L U2 F2 L2 B' L2 D R U2 R' B' L' F2 U' F (20f)
*32. *D' L2 D' R2 F2 U2 R2 B2 R2 U2 L' U B' D L2 U2 L' U' F' R2 D2 (21f)
*33. *R2 D F2 R2 D' U' L2 R2 U B R D F U B U2 L B2 D' R' U' (21f)
*34. *U2 R U2 F2 D2 B2 U2 R2 U2 L D L2 B' R2 F R' B2 U' L' D L (21f)
*35. *U2 R' B2 R D2 L R2 D2 L2 D2 U F' L D2 L D U B R' F' R' (21f)
*36. *D' F2 D' B2 D2 R2 D' L2 R2 F2 U2 R B U' R2 F2 U2 L' B' D2 U2 (21f)
*37. *F2 U2 B2 R2 U2 R B2 L F2 L' F D F' U L F2 U2 B2 F2 D' U' (21f)
*38. *F2 U F2 R2 D B2 D2 R2 U B2 U2 F D2 R' D' B R B L' F2 D (21f)
*39. *F2 L2 D2 B2 L' D2 L U2 F2 U2 R' U' B' U' R' U' R F' D2 F' R' (21f)
*40. *B2 D2 B2 U2 L' R D2 R B2 F2 R' U B' U L D F' L2 D U2 L2 (21f)
*41. *U' R2 B2 U L2 B2 F2 U R2 U' R2 U' F D' B' F2 R' U2 R2 B2 U (21f)
*42. *U R2 F2 R2 D' L2 D' F2 L2 R2 F U B' F D' L2 D2 L R2 U2 R2 (21f)
*43. *B2 F2 D B2 F2 D' R2 U' L2 R' U2 B R2 D' L' U' F L' U L' U2 (21f)
*44. *R' B2 F2 D2 R F2 L' F2 R2 F2 U B F2 L' R D' B2 R D' B F' (21f)
*45. *L2 R' U2 F2 D2 U2 R F2 D2 B2 D2 B' L' F' L2 F2 D F2 U' B L (21f)
*46. *D' B2 D F2 U2 R2 B2 D L2 U R2 F2 L' F U' F D2 R2 B' U2 R' (21f)
*47. *L2 D' R2 D2 B2 U' L2 B2 U2 B2 U2 L' B' D B2 F' D2 L B' U L (21f)
*48. *R2 D2 L B2 R2 F2 U2 R F2 D2 F D B2 L B U2 R U' R' U' F' (21f)
*49. *D' B2 U2 F2 U' F2 U' L2 B2 U2 B' L B F L F2 U B' R B2 D' (21f)
*50. *D2 U2 L2 U2 L' B2 R' D2 R U2 R B2 U' F L' F2 D2 F' U2 F2 R2 (21f)

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *D2 L2 D2 L2 D' R2 D' F2 U2 F L B2 F' D2 U' F' D2 R F' D2 (20f)
*2. *R2 D L2 U' R2 D L2 D' R' B' L B2 U' L B D2 U2 B2 D U' (20f)
*3. *R' D2 R2 B2 D2 F2 L' B2 F2 R U B D' R' D2 L' D' U2 B U F' (21f)
*4. *F2 D B2 U2 F2 L2 D U2 F2 D' R U B2 L2 R B' D2 R B2 D' (20f)
*5. *R2 B2 L2 R' B2 R U2 R' U2 F2 U L' F2 D' R D L' B' F R' (20f)

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *U2 B2 F2 U2 L2 B2 U F2 D' R2 F L D U F2 L D2 L B F' U2 (21f)
*2. *D' B2 D' L2 F2 U2 B2 U' L2 U R2 F2 U2 L' D' U2 R2 U R B' R' (21f)
*3. *L F2 R2 D2 R' D2 U2 L U2 B2 F R2 D' U L' U' R B2 F2 D F' (21f)
*4. *R2 D' B2 U' R2 U2 L2 D R2 B2 F' D2 L F D2 R' D U' F' L' (20f)
*5. *F2 L2 D' B2 U L2 D' L2 U L2 U B' L' B D' R D' L2 B' L D' (21f)

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *U' R2 D R2 B2 D F2 R2 D2 F2 R' D L' B U2 L' B2 L F U2 (20f)
*2. *B2 D2 L' U2 L B2 D2 L' U2 L2 R D F R B F L2 D F2 D R (21f)
*3. *R2 D L2 U' B2 F2 D2 U' L F R2 B L' F' U L' D2 L B2 (19f)
*4. *U2 R F2 R U2 L2 F2 R' U2 R2 U' L D U' L U F D (18f)
*5. *D2 R2 U2 R2 B R2 F D2 L2 F' U R' B R2 F L' R' F D2 L2 D2 (21f)

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *U' L2 U2 B2 R2 B2 U B2 D R B' R B2 D' B R D' B R' F (20f)

*4x4x4 Fewest Moves*Only experimental so if you want this to become regular, start submitting your solutions
*1. *L D U' L Rw2 R2 Uw B Fw2 D Fw' D' Uw2 U2 R' F2 L' Uw2 Fw' L' Fw' F Rw R2 U L Rw' R2 Fw2 U2 F2 R2 U' Rw' U B L' Rw R' Uw'

*2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *L2 F2 R U2 R' B L D2 L' F' L2 U2 F' U' R2 B' R F2 D' B' L2 B2 L2 U' R2
*3. *L2 D' U2 L2 B2 L2 F2 D' L2 R' B2 L2 U L' U' F D' U2 B L2 (20f)
*4. *L2 R U B D2 Uw' U' L Rw2 D2 Fw F' D' Uw' Rw B' U Rw2 B Fw F2 D2 Rw2 F2 R F2 R' Uw' Fw2 L Rw R' D2 Fw2 F L' U' Fw Uw Rw'

*2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4+5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *D B2 U' L D F' L U B R2 D' R' U' L' D L2 B D' R2 D' B' D' R2 B L'
*3. *L2 B2 F2 D2 B2 L' B2 R' F2 U2 B2 R B' D U F U' L B D' U (21f)
*4. *D Uw U2 L B Fw2 F' R2 F' D' Rw D' L Rw2 R2 Uw2 Rw2 U2 Fw2 F' Rw' B' F' R F Rw R2 D2 L' R' Fw D2 U L R Fw' Uw' U' Rw Uw2
*5. *L2 R' Bw2 D2 Dw2 Uw U2 Lw' B' Bw Fw' F' U Lw' Bw' L Rw2 B' Bw Dw' B' F2 D Dw2 Uw2 U2 Fw' D' Fw' F' Lw2 R B' Lw Rw2 Dw2 L D' Dw' Uw U' Fw2 Lw Fw' Uw2 L' Lw F' Dw L2 Rw' Dw' Uw' U2 Bw Uw' U Fw2 D' Uw'

*2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4+5x5x5+6x6x6 Relay*
*2. *F U2 L D B2 R F2 L2 B D B2 U2 L2 F L2 B2 U' L' F L' D L' B' D2 L2
*3. *L' B2 R' F2 D2 U2 R D2 L B2 R U R' B' F' U2 L' R' D F' R' (21f)
*4. *Fw' D' Uw2 B D' U' Rw Fw2 F L Rw U2 B D2 Uw Fw Rw R F Rw' D L R2 B F L' B Fw' Uw F' D B' F U' Fw' Uw2 R Uw F' D'
*5. *D L' Rw' U2 Fw2 L2 Rw U' B' Bw2 Fw2 F' R2 D2 F' L B Bw2 Fw2 F L2 B Rw R Bw2 Lw2 Bw2 F' D2 Uw Lw' R B L' Rw' B' Bw2 Fw F2 Dw2 L U Rw D2 F' Lw Rw2 F L2 R' U' Bw Fw2 Uw' B2 U' Rw2 D2 Uw2 U
*6. *2B' 2R' B2 3R2 B2 D' 3U2 U2 U' 2F2 U' F2 3R' 3U 3F' 2F2 D 2D' 2L2 2R' R' U2 B L2 B' U2 3R U2 L' L2 R B 3F2 2L' F 2 3F 2D' L' 3R2 R' D' 3U' R2 U2 3R 2D' 3U2 U2 2L' D' 2F2 3R D 2D2 3U' 2R' 3F L 3R 2 F2 D' 2D' 3U' U' 3R' R2 3U' R2 R' 2F' R' 2D2 F' L2 3F F2 2R' F

*2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4+5x5x5+6x6x6+7x7x7 Relay*
*2. *F2 R2 U2 L' F2 L' B' D L' U F2 R F D L2 U' B' L' F D B2 L F' U' F'
*3. *L2 D' B2 D2 U L2 D2 F2 U' L2 B2 R D' B F U L' U' L U2 (20f)
*4. *R D' U2 Fw' L' Fw' Rw' B' F D' L2 Rw' R Uw2 B2 L2 Rw R2 Fw' L Fw D' Uw2 U' R F2 L' R' F L' R' Fw' F2 L' R D F2 D' L' R
*5. *B' Lw' R' B2 Dw2 U2 L2 Bw' L U2 B F' L2 U L Lw R2 D' B' F2 U B' Bw' Rw' Dw U L2 Uw2 U2 Bw F' D2 Dw2 B' Bw2 L' F Lw2 Uw' Bw' Fw F2 D' F Uw2 L2 D2 Uw' Bw D' Dw Fw R2 D Uw' Fw' D' Dw' Uw' U
*6. *D2 3U' U2 U L2 3R' 2D' 2F2 3U' 2F2 R2 2B' 3F' L2 D' L2 D2 L2 2 3U2 L2 3R' 3F2 2L2 3F2 U2 3R2 2D' L' 2L' 2F2 L' 3R R 3U L2 3R B2 2B' 3F2 F2 F2 2D' 2U2 3F 2F' 2U' B' 2B' F2 F2 L2 R2 F2 U2 R2 F2 3U2 R D2 3U 2 2B' D2 2R' B' 2D' 2U' 3R2 D2 2U2 B 2B' F2 R2 U' 2B' 2U2 2 3F2
*7. *2R' 2D' 3D2 3B' 2R' F 2U' L' R2 U2 2R2 2U2 3F 2D' B2 D2 B2 2B' 2F' D2 R2 D2 F2 R' F 2D' L2 D' D2 2U2 3B2 3R D2 F' 2R' D2 3U2 2U' 3R2 D2 2B2 3F 2F' F' 3L' B' D2 U2 2L' B' 2L' U 3R 2U2 F' 3R2 3U 3R 2U2 3L 2R' 3D' 2U2 2F2 L 3L D 3B 2L' B D2 3U U 2L2 2R2 B 3L' 3R 2B2 D L 2B2 L2 3L2 3R' 3U F' 3D2 3U' 3R 3U' 2L' 2R2 2D' U2 U' B2 3F' 3D 3B

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Snake* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=2,d=6 / dUdU u=4,d=-1 / ddUU u=-3,d=-2 / UdUd u=1,d=2 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=-1 / UdUU
*2. *UUdd u=-2,d=-3 / dUdU u=1,d=0 / ddUU u=-3,d=3 / UdUd u=6,d=3 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=2 / ddUd
*3. *UUdd u=3,d=-5 / dUdU u=3,d=2 / ddUU u=-2,d=1 / UdUd u=-4,d=-3 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=-2 / dUdU
*4. *UUdd u=0,d=-1 / dUdU u=4,d=-1 / ddUU u=1,d=-5 / UdUd u=0,d=-5 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=2 / UUUd
*5. *UUdd u=-4,d=3 / dUdU u=3,d=2 / ddUU u=0,d=-1 / UdUd u=-5,d=3 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=-1 / dddU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*2. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*3. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*4. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*5. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

*Pyraminx*
*1. * l r' b' B' R B U' R B R' L' U B L' U R U R U B' L U' L B' L 
*2. * l' r B' U L' R' L B U' B L' B' U R L' U L R L' U' B U R' L' B 
*3. * l' r U L R B U' L' B' U' R B' L R' B R' L B' R' U L B U' B R' 
*4. * r u U L' B R' L U' R' L R L' B U' L' R B L U' B' U' L' R' L R 
*5. * l r u R U' B' L B' R' U' L B R' U R B' R' U' L U L U L R' B 

*Square-1*
*1. * (0,3) (3,-3) (6,0) (6,0) (6,3) (6,2) (-2,1) (2,2) (1,3) (-3,1) (5,2) (0,2) (0,1) (0,4) (3,1) (5,0)
*2. * (0,3) (3,0) (0,3) (6,3) (6,0) (-5,3) (6,4) (2,2) (6,4) (2,5) (-5,0) (6,1) (-2,5) (6,4) (-1,4) 
*3. * (0,6) (-3,-3) (-2,5) (2,0) (-1,2) (5,0) (-5,4) (2,0) (-4,0) (0,3) (6,4) (0,4) (0,2) (0,3) (-3,3) (4,2) (6,0)
*4. * (1,-4) (-3,-3) (-5,0) (4,0) (0,2) (-2,2) (0,4) (-2,4) (0,2) (2,0) (0,4) (0,4) (2,2) (-2,4) (4,2) (-2,4) 
*5. * (0,2) (3,3) (-2,1) (2,3) (3,3) (1,4) (2,4) (6,4) (4,4) (0,4) (-4,2) (-2,4) (-4,0) (6,4) (0,4)


----------



## alexc (Jul 9, 2008)

*2x2:* 7.63 3.72 4.96 (2.86) (8.72) = *5.44 *
Wow, that was awesome! The second and fourth were PBL skips. The third was really nice Guimond.

*3x3:* 19.59 (14.06) 19.50 (35.15) 17.71 = *18.93*
Nooo! The fourth would have been like, a 12.xx non lucky if I hadn't POPped!!! Grrr! 

*4x4:* 1:16.88 (1:20.80) (1:13.31) 1:15.36 1:19.02 = *1:17.09*

*5x5:* 2:29.55 (3:24.00) 2:59.77 2:47.94 (2:28.72) = *2:45.75*

*3x3oh:* 35.33 35.44 (32.52) 38.30 (45.88) = *36.36*

*2x2bld:* DNF(36) 43.65 31.02 = *31.02*
The 31 was easy guimond. I memorized the whole solve in about 22 seconds, then solved in 9.

*3x3bld:* DNF(1:19) 1:27.61 1:05.86 = *1:05.86*
19 second memo on the 1:05. It should have been sub minute, but I made an execution mistake which took at least 5 seconds to correct.

*4x4bld:* DNF(7:35) DNF(7:05) DNF(7:21) = *DNF*
Omfg, these were so fast DNF's!! The last one should have been correct, at least. It was about the stupidest memo mistake: I memorized GO instead of GN. 

*5x5bld:* DNF(20:36) DNF(18:03) DNF(19:42) = *DNF*
Dang. Oh well, I got a 18:17 and a 16:33 today anyway. 

*multibld:* *13/14 in 1:19:21*
Nooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!! If I hadn't popped an edge on an M2 move on the 9th cube I would have gotten them all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Just my luck.... 

*2-4relay:* *1:48.08*

*2-5relay:* *4:49.28*


----------



## tsaoenator (Jul 9, 2008)

Andy Tsao

3x3x3: 15.00 12.36 (11.19) 11.19 (15.81) = 12.85 15s sucked
4x4x4: 56.55 (1:02.64) (55.92) 59.14 1:02.47 = 59.39


----------



## Jason Baum (Jul 9, 2008)

Jason Baum

2x2x2: (11.78) (2.50) 5.38 5.53 6.92 = *5.94
I messed up on the first solve...

3x3x3: (13.50) 8.98 (8.67) 8.89 10.42 = 9.43
HOLY CRAP, three 8s in a row?! The 8.98 had an OLL skip but the other two weren't lucky! This is my second sub 10 average of 5 and a new pb 

4x4x4: 

5x5x5: 2:40.05 2:36.55 (2:14.05) 2:27.66 (2:41.73) = 2:34.75

6x6x6: (5:35.05) 5:20.74 5:33.09 5:23.69 (5:16.66) = 5:25.84

7x7x7: (10:55.00) 10:41.69 (9:55.68) 10:22.76 10:22.64 = 10:29.03

3x3x3 BLD: 2:21.84 DNF DNF = 2:21.84

3x3x3 OH: 

Square-1: 

Megaminx:*


----------



## Erik (Jul 9, 2008)

Erik Akkersdijk:
2x2: 3.64, 3.44, 3.22, (2.58), (3.99) => *3.43*
 3x3: 12.27, 13.61, 11.44, (10.77), (15.81) => *12.61 *dunno what happened on the last one...
 4x4: 
 5x5:
OH:
BLD:
Sq-1: 
 Pyra: 7.64, (6.50), (9.23), 7.42, 7.63 => *7.56* ok


----------



## 36duong (Jul 9, 2008)

3x3x3: (51.40), 38.53, (31.68), 33.97, 36.33 = 36.28
comment: I used an ES 4x4x4  since I couldn't be bothered to walk up the stairs and get my 3x3 ;D


----------



## Faz (Jul 9, 2008)

Feliks Zemdegs:

2x2x2: 8.78, (4.25), 7.36, (9.53), 7.78 = *7.97*
Comment: I started using ortega

3x3x3: 21.50, (24.52), 20.88, (17.49), 18.64 = *20.34*
Comment: Average. 

4x4x4: 1:59.70, 1:55.50, (1:46.30), 1:50.34, (1:59.92) = *1:55.18*
Comment; $#%&*! They all had OLL parity.

2x2x2-4x4x4 relay:* 2:44.06*
Comment: Splits: 2x2: 6:xx 3x3: 19:xx The 4x4 was really really slow, because i did the 3x3 in about 13 seconds! 4x4 time: 2:30

2x2x2 BLD: I'm trying this to see if i get a successful solve.


----------



## MistArts (Jul 9, 2008)

*2x2:* (11.01), 5.06, 9.43, (3.12), 8.96 = 7.82
3.12 was full step OFOTA (Few cases I know ) 5.06 was U2 PLL.

*3x3:* 

*4x4:* 2:02.85, (DNF), 2:17.95, 2:45.58, (1:52.47) = 2:22.13
2nd solve was a POP. 4th solve just blows on edge redux. And first sub-2 single!

*5x5:* (4:34.21), 5:08.48, (6:20.68), 4:54.37, 5:21.82 = 5:08.22
First time trying out a 5x5.

*234Relay:* 2:37.69
Redux on 4x4 was fast. But I can't make it less lock-upish on the 3x3 part.

*2345Relay:* 8:12.74
4x4 looks big after solving 5x5.

*2x2BLD:*

*3x3BLD:*

*3FMC:* 
Scramble: U' L2 U2 B2 R2 B2 U B2 D R B' R B2 D' B R D' B R' F
Solution: U F2 R F U D' L2 B' D' L' D2 B2 D B L' B' L' U' L U L' B L2 B' L' B L B' L2 F R' F' L2 F R F' (36)
Explaination:
2x2x2 Block: U F2 R F U (*5*)
2x2x3 Block: D' L2 B' D' (*9*)
Triple X-cross: L' D2 B2 D (*13*)
LL Pair #1: B L' B' (*16*)
LL Pair #2: L' U' L U (*20*)
Align Pair #1 with edge: L' B L2 B' (*24*)
Solve edges: L' B L B' (*28*)
Solve corners: L2 F R' F' L2 F R F' (*36*)
GRRRR...I can't find an insertion!

*4FMC:*


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 9, 2008)

Arnaud, it looks like whatever you used to change the notation on the 6x6x6 and 7x7x7 scrambles didn't work properly. There are some cases where there's just a 2 without anything to go with it. For example, on the first 6x6x6 BLD scramble, there's a part that looks like this:

2F2 2 3U'

I can't figure out what to do with the 2 in the middle.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jul 9, 2008)

Derrick Eide
-----------
Pyra: 10.72, 7.74, 9.48, (6.81), (11.40) = 9.31 avg
(Not bad for just waking up and doing first Pyra solves of the day.. i guess?)

5x5: 1:43.99, 1:35.95, (1:35.14), 1:38.00, (1:55.50) = 1:39.31 avg
(Yay! Last solves hate me but oh well sub 1:40! 

2x2x2BLD: 34.83, (22.95), 26.65 = 22.95
(pretty nice for not doing 222 BLD in FOREVER)


----------



## philkt731 (Jul 9, 2008)

2: 3.41 3.72 3.43 2.90 4.21 = 3.52 nice, all easy

3: 14.44 13.93 14.02 13.46 13.78 = 13.94 nice and consistent!

4: 1:09.72 P 1:06.69 O 1:13.61 O 1:04.50 OP 1:08.41 OP = 1:08.34 not good

5: 2:16.47 2:08.28 2:01.13 2:20.27 2:04.33 = 2:10.36 ok

2BLD: 25.44 24.25 26.02 = 24.25

3BLD: 1:58.36 DNF (1:47.55) 1:29.68 = 1:29.68 Awesome!!

3OH: 28.11 25.15 27.61 33.06 28.00 = 27.91 nice

3Match: 1:05.61 1:01.52 55.68 1:02.78 1:04.53 = 1:02.94 nice

3FMC: 36 moves
Scramble: U' L2 U2 B2 R2 B2 U B2 D R B' R B2 D' B R D' B R' F
2x2x2: U2 L F D F2 . (5) 
2x2x3: B2 L' B2 D' L2 D (6)
another 1x2x2: U B' U' (3)
kind of F2L: L D L' D' L B' L' (7)
strange manipulation: U' L' U B2 D' R D' R' D2 (9)
This leaves a 3 cycle of corners. Insert F2 L' B L F2 L' B' L (8) at the . canceling 2 moves.
Very weird solve. I saw lots of opportunities for making 1x2x2s, and it fit together very weirdly. Whats also weird is when you actually do the insertion in the solve, the last 9 moves of the solve are the last 9 moves of a 10 move J perm on the L side that would start with B2. Yet during my solution my LL was the D side. Very stange.

4FMC: 94 moves
Scramble: L D U' L Rw2 R2 Uw B Fw2 D Fw' D' Uw2 U2 R' F2 L' Uw2 Fw' L' Fw' F Rw R2 U L Rw' R2 Fw2 U2 F2 R2 U' Rw' U B L' Rw R' Uw
R Center: Rw' R2 Uw2 F2 Uw (5) 
L Center: B' Rw' Fw U2 Fw' (10)
F Center: F D' Rw' B Rw2 (15)
D U and B Centers: U2 Lw2 U Lw' U Lw2 B2 Lw (23)
6 Edges: R B2 R2 B' Rw' B L' B' U' R2 U R F' R' F Rw (39)
2 Edges: Fw2 L F2 L' Fw2 (44)
3 Edges: D' Rw F' L2 F (49)
Double Parity: Rw B2 Rw' U2 Rw' U2 B2 Rw' B2 Rw B2 Rw' B2 Rw2 (63)
2x2x2: z' F' L' B L D L (69)
2x2x3: D' U2 R D (73)
F2L: U2 R2 F' . U2 F R U2 B' R' (82) 
LL: D' R' D R B R' (88)
This leaves a 3 cycle of corners. Insert L' D L U2 L' D' L U2 (8) at the . canceling 2 moves. Another great solve ruined by the parity! Why can't I find a redux with no parity?! 31 moves for the 3x3 part! I actually found a 23 move solve that left 4 pieces unoriented :-(

234Relay: 1:23.02 pretty good
2: 0:04
4: 1:08 OP
3: 0:15

2345Relay: 3:35.19 good
2: 0:03
5: 2:18 hmm
4: 1:00
3: 0:14

Mega: 3:03.03 2:47.52 2:44.03 3:19.56 2:22.44 = 2:51.53 new best single!


----------



## Jack (Jul 9, 2008)

FMC: L2 B D R B' R U B2 L' D' F2 L' F2 B R F2 D' B' D' F' D' F D2 B' D F' D' B D (29 moves)

2 2x1x1s and a 2x2x1: L2 B D R
a 1x2x3 and a 2x2x1: B' R U B2 L' D'
F2L minus 1 slot: F2 L' F2 B R F B'
Last pair: x2 y' L R U' R' U L'
PLL: L U2 L' U' L U2 R' U L' U' R U

6 moves cancel between the last 3 steps. You can replace the PLL with L U' R U2 L' U R' U' L U' R U2 L' U R' U, which is several moves longer but also cancels more moves, and is also a 29 move solution.


----------



## Jai (Jul 9, 2008)

*2x2:* 02.57, 03.28, 04.59, 03.19, 04.36 = *03.61*
Comment: MAN, those scrambles were so EASY!

*3x3:* 11.65, 11.19, 12.89, 13.28, 13.69 = *12.60*
Comment: Decent.

*4x4:* 1:47.62, 1:39.34, 1:42.27, 1:49.62, 1:42.12 = *1:44.00*
Comment: Awesome! Still pairing edges one at a time, I should start chaining soon...

*3x3 OH:* 29.86, 36.62, 31.24, 36.07, 33.36 = *33.56*

*Magic:* 1.60, 1.13, 1.34, 1.41, 1.35 = *1.37*

*Pyraminx:* 07.43, 08.17, 08.43, 04.99, 08.90 = *08.01*
Comment: Good average, considering I didn't warm up.

Pretty good this week. Leaving for Thailand on Thurs. July 10, flight's at 11:35 PM. I won't have internet until we get service temporarily from a provider, so I won't be online for a while. I'm getting back on August 23rd.


----------



## Pedro (Jul 9, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> Arnaud, it looks like whatever you used to change the notation on the 6x6x6 and 7x7x7 scrambles didn't work properly. There are some cases where there's just a 2 without anything to go with it. For example, on the first 6x6x6 BLD scramble, there's a part that looks like this:
> 
> 2F2 2 3U'
> 
> I can't figure out what to do with the 2 in the middle.



indeed...I just applied the 1st 7x7x7 scramble (yes, my cubes arrived ), and it has some strange stuff, like:
1. F 2U' R' D2 2D' F 2D' 2B' 2F' U F2 *2* R' 2D' L2 3R' U2 R 2B2 3F2 L 2L' D2 B2 3R D2 B' F2 3L 3F D 3B2 2U' 2L2 3L' B' 2R' 3F' F L 3L R' D' 3D2 2U' U2 L2 3L2 U2 R' *B' B2* 3B2 3F' D2 3U U' F' 2L2 B R2 3B' R' 3D' R2 2B2 3F 3L2 2B' 2D2 2U' 2L2 R' 2D' 3B' 3F2 F2 3R2 2D2 3B2 3U' L F2 L' 3R' 2B2 3F2 F2 2U' 2B2 F 3D' *U2 U2* 3F' 2F' F2 2D' 3F2 R2


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jul 9, 2008)

Tim Reynolds

2x2: 7.77 (3.84) 6.03 6.33 (9.25) = 6.71

3x3: 18.09 15.93 (19.94) (12.63) 16.86 = 16.96
Comment: way too inconsistent + slow

4x4: (1:33.81) 1:38.56 1:37.31 (1:44.59) 1:42.22 = 1:39.36

5x5: 2:32.33 (2:41.06) 2:33.56 2:32.16 (2:21.91) = 2:32.68
Comment: Just a week ago I was struggling to break 3 with my Eastsheen. I may be able to get around 2:20 by nationals.

6x6: (DNF) 9:08.84 8:05.86 6:46.16 (6:32.55) = 8:00.29
Comment: urrrgh...First one I popped on Sune OLL at about 5:30, then since I couldn't get the internal piece back in I tried solving it without the internal piece...and by halfway through the J Perm it had fallen to pieces. Next two were 3-piece pops (but I didn't try to solve without the internal piece), and the last two were normal. My PB is 6:17; the first would have crushed it if it hadn't been a pop.

7x7: 9:13.79 (8:28.34) 8:58.48 9:06.36 (9:19.20) = 9:06.21
Comment: shockingly close to my 6x6 average =P really good times for me, I used JNetCube but I think I'm now confident enough to do 7x7s on a stackmat. The 9:13 was my PB by about 30 seconds, then I beat it by another 45 seconds...I was pretty shocked.

2bld: DNF 1:05.15 DNF = 1:05.15 
Comment: never tried before, the first was a 45 total DNF and the last was 35 with 3 corners twisted

3bld: DNF (pop) DNF (forgot CP entirely) DNF (2:15, half-turn off mid-solve) = DNF
Comment: bah

3x3OH: 30.69 (39.11) 38.16 (29.31) 32.31 = 33.72

3x3Feet: (3:24.56) 2:36.12 3:17.73 2:33.68 (2:22.35) = 2:49.18

Match the Scramble: (1:52.21) (1:35.97) 1:37.94 1:50.28 1:47.55 = 1:45.26
Comment: Never tried before

3x3 Fewest Moves: 33
Solution: U' L' U F' U2 D' B D' B D' B2 L' B2 L B2 L2 B' L B L B' L B F' D B' F L2 B F' D B' F

Scramble: U' L2 U2 B2 R2 B2 U B2 D R B' R B2 D' B R D' B R' F
2x2x2: U' L' U F' U2 (5)
2x2x3: D' B D' B D' (5 - 10)
F2L minus 1 pair: B2 L' B2 L B (5 - 15)
F2L: B L2 B' L B L B' (7 - 21)
ELL: L B F' D B' F L2 B F' D B' F (12 - 33)
Found in 10 minutes...It seems like I am never able to find anything good after 10 minutes.
Pretty straightforward, the last F2L pair I made up on the fly to avoid moving the corner from where it was, and a short ELL case was helpful, but besides that pretty normal.

EDIT: D'oh! I decided not to try an insertion for some reason. My solution without that silly ELL:
U' L' U F' U2 D' B D' B. D' B2 L' B2 L B2 L2 B' L B L B' L (22) leaves 3 edges
insert at . B D2 B' U' D L D2 L' U D' (10) cancels two moves [this is B D2 B' E' B D2 B' E]
so this gives U' L' U F' U2 D' B D' B2 D2 B' U' D L D2 L' U D2 B2 L' B2 L B2 L2 B' L B L B' L (30)
given I had 50 minutes after finding that solution I should have been able to find that insertion, or at least thought to try...sub-NAR but my 33 solution above is what I had after an hour. Interestingly, after 18 moves my solution is entirely <B,L>.

2x2-4x4: 1:51.09

2x2-5x5: 4:35.65

2x2-6x6: 11:10

magic: 1.15 1.69 1.18 (2.21) (1.15) = 1.34

mmgc: (3.30) 4.19 (5.75) 5.16 4.59 = 4.65
Comment: terrible on both magics

snake: 8.19 7.27 (12.81) (5.61) 7.40 = 7.62 
Comment: haven't tried in months, the 5 is about what i used to get

clock: (15.28) 17.44 (27.75) 17.50 15.77 = 16.90

Pyraminx: (6.94) 8.81 10.59 9.71 (11.61) = 9.70

Square-1: (56.43) 49.25 46.40 (35.19) 49.22 = 48.29


----------



## rubiksfriend (Jul 10, 2008)

3x3x3: 26.90 avg.
Square-1: 70.44 avg.


----------



## slncuber21 (Jul 10, 2008)

3x3-
38.70
44.49
37.59
42.48
43.56
AVG- 41.58


----------



## masterofthebass (Jul 10, 2008)

Guys, I think arnaud is absent, as he's preparing for the trip to the Czech Open. I may just go ahead and provide scrambles by editing his post. I think I'll do this tomorrow if Arnaud doesn't reply.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jul 10, 2008)

masterofthebass said:


> Guys, I think arnaud is absent, as he's preparing for the trip to the Czech Open. I may just go ahead and provide scrambles by editing his post. I think I'll do this tomorrow if Arnaud doesn't reply.



Did you ask him about this? I was under the impression that Arnaud wanted this as a one-man operation.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm fixing a problem that has arised due to the fact that he isn't here. I don't think someone can say "I'm the only one who can fix this, but I'm not here, so it won't be fixed"


----------



## Jacco (Jul 10, 2008)

Jacco

*2x2:* 6.22, (4.34), 5.16, (10.44), 8.83 =* 6.74*
Not bad =D

*3x3:* 22.00, 21.91, (26.09), (18.34), 23.28 = *22.40*
Ok.

*4x4:* (2:14.21), 1:44.50 (P), (1:24.90), 1:39.33 (O), 1:58.75 (O) = *1:47.53*
BAD.

*5x5:* 2:47.11, (2:57.81), 2:55.80, 2:43.96, (2:35.80) = *2:49.29*
Average.

*6x6: *7:03.81 (O), 7:27.43 (P), (7:42.33 (OP)), 7:03.83, (6:57.68(P)) = *7:11.69*
I guess this could be way faster after some more practice.

*2x2 BLD*: 1:15.03, 1:04.66, DNF = *1:04.66

3x3 BLD*: DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF*
Hooray! Anybody found my consistancy?

*3x3 OH:* (46.61), 51.91, 59.71, 48.83, (1:03.93) = *53.48*
Disaster

*Match the scramble:* 3:31.03, 2:34.81, 2:47.00, (1:52.33), (4:29.93) = *2:57.61*
First try at this

*2-3-4 Relay:* *2:13.02 (OP)

2-3-4-5 Relay:* *5:09.52 (OP)

Clock:* (18.50), 18.22, 18.44, (17.30), 17.77 = *18.14*
I'm gonna practise this more.

*Fewest Moves:*
Scramble: U' L2 U2 B2 R2 B2 U B2 D R B' R B2 D' B R D' B R' F (20f)
Solution: U' L' U F' U2 B' D2 L2 D2 L' x2 R' F R U2 R U R' y' U2 L' U2 L U F' U' F U' F' U2 L' U L F y' F' L F R' F' L' F R y' L U' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R (51)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 10, 2008)

masterofthebass said:


> I'm fixing a problem that has arised due to the fact that he isn't here. I don't think someone can say "I'm the only one who can fix this, but I'm not here, so it won't be fixed"



Maybe what you can do is just post alternative scrambles as a separate post here, and then Arnaud can fix the scrambles in the original post later. And maybe you could edit his original post with just an "editorial comment" pointing to your alternative scrambles (to make sure that people who are just first looking at them notice that there is an alternative). That way you're not just directly changing his scrambles out from under him without his knowing about it.

When you do it, don't forget to do them all - it looks like the problem exists throughout - so the 6x6x6 and 7x7x7 speedsolves, the 6x6x6 and 7x7x7 BLD, and the 2-6 and 2-7 relays.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jul 10, 2008)

masterofthebass said:


> I'm fixing a problem that has arised due to the fact that he isn't here. I don't think someone can say "I'm the only one who can fix this, but I'm not here, so it won't be fixed"



We've gone though some weeks without competitions. 

After all, how many weekly competitions were there in 2007?


----------



## philkt731 (Jul 10, 2008)

(Computer Clock (Just 5 straight random scrambles): 8.125 10.063 10.234 11.781 11.906 = 10.693)
(Moves,mps: 37,4.544 48,4.770 41,4.006 51,4.329 55,4.620 avg: 46.4, 4.452)

Haha, my personal best!


----------



## MistArts (Jul 10, 2008)

philkt731 said:


> (Computer Clock (Just 5 straight random scrambles): 8.125 10.063 10.234 11.781 11.906 = 10.693)
> (Moves,mps: 37,4.544 48,4.770 41,4.006 51,4.329 55,4.620 avg: 46.4, 4.452)
> 
> Haha, my personal best!



How do you turn so fast. I'm only at 3mps for 5x5 clock. Maybe I pause more.


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 10, 2008)

MistArts said:


> philkt731 said:
> 
> 
> > (Computer Clock (Just 5 straight random scrambles): 8.125 10.063 10.234 11.781 11.906 = 10.693)
> ...



How do you turn so fast? I'm only at 1.4 tps on 3x3 Gabbasoft and 2 tps 2x2 Isocubesim.


----------



## MistArts (Jul 10, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> MistArts said:
> 
> 
> > philkt731 said:
> ...



How do you turn so fast! I'm only at 1 tps on Ryan Heise Simulator.


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 10, 2008)

MistArts said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > MistArts said:
> ...



learn to type?


----------



## MistArts (Jul 10, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> MistArts said:
> 
> 
> > fanwuq said:
> ...



For the typing test?


----------



## vlarsen (Jul 11, 2008)

Victor Larsen

*2x2x2*: = 19.65 5.60 13.05 5.58 15.29 = *11.31*
Really inconsistent 

*3x3x3*: 42.36 52.12 34.35 28.64 30.38 = *35.70*
Dang.

*4x4x4*: = 1:55.36 2:26.51 3:08.51 2:43.85 2:25.47 = *2:31.94*
Dang again.

*5x5x5*: = 3:27.87 3:49.71 3:45.78 3:37.80 4:32.57 = *3:44.43*
Hoorah!

*3x3x3 OH*: 93.78 180.99 103.05 106.33 121.16 = *110.18*

*234-Relay*: *2:53.34*
*2345-Relay*:*6:47.34*
Wow, I surprised myself on both of these.


----------



## nitrocan (Jul 11, 2008)

Can Cetin

*3x3x3:* (26.08) 31.09 30.56 (31.22) 29.66 = *30.43*

Easy x-cross on the first and last solves.


----------



## philkt731 (Jul 11, 2008)

Wow I love 4FMC, its so much fun. I don't know why I can't get a no parity redux though. I got 94 moves this time and it had double parity again! 31 moves on the 3x3 part beat my 3FMC for this week


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 11, 2008)

For the 6x6x6 and 7x7x7 scrambles, I think I've decided to just go for them as is. I'm going to ignore all of the moves that are simply "2", and I'm going to go ahead and apply any strange moves that are there, even though they don't make sense. So if I see "B2 B2", I'll do just that and wind up with the cube the same as when I started.

Hopefully others can do the same, and at least we'll all be using the same scramble. It means the scrambles are a few moves short, but hopefully it's not too much worse using a 75 move scramble instead of an 80 move scramble.

I might try a 6x6x6 BLD tonight.



philkt731 said:


> Wow I love 4FMC, its so much fun. I don't know why I can't get a no parity redux though. I got 94 moves this time and it had double parity again! 31 moves on the 3x3 part beat my 3FMC for this week



I agree that it's more fun than I thought it would be. I haven't tried this week's yet, but I hope to get to it. And Phil - I think you're doing great to get under 100 moves each week despite having parity fix included. I hope I can manage under 100 this week.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Jul 12, 2008)

3x3x3:
5: 00:22.95
4: 00:24.81 
3: 00:25.78 
2: 00:25.71 
1: 00:22.96

avg.24.44
comment: pityful...... decent first and last time though


----------



## MistArts (Jul 12, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> philkt731 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow I love 4FMC, its so much fun. I don't know why I can't get a no parity redux though. I got 94 moves this time and it had double parity again! 31 moves on the 3x3 part beat my 3FMC for this week
> ...



It kind of is annoying though but I agree it's fun. Even when only the three of us are doing it.


----------



## Pedro (Jul 12, 2008)

*4x4x4 BLD* = 
DNF, DNS yet, DNS yet
Was using 3 new journeys on the first one...memo went well until middle of edges...then I forgot some cycles and gave up


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 12, 2008)

MistArts said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > philkt731 said:
> ...



Hey, 3 participants is pretty good for an event in this competition. A lot of times on some of the events, I'm the only one.  I'm betting Arnaud is pleasantly surprised by how well-received 4x4x4 fewest moves is so far.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Jul 12, 2008)

Ok, I'm gonna do 4x4 just to prove to myself that I suck at it and ned towork on it .
4x4x4:
2:33.56  
3:03.23 
3:23.12 
2:46.31 
2:58.45 
avg. 2:56.00
comment: well that was good, pb avg and single


----------



## pjk (Jul 13, 2008)

Patrick Kelly
*3x3:* (27.91), 25.36, 24.94, (24.20), 26.83 = Avg: 25.71
Done with Roux again. I haven't solved the 3x3 in awhile since I've got the V-Cubes. So I'm fine with this avg.


----------



## isaacthecuber (Jul 13, 2008)

2x2: (4.90), 5.72, (10.38)(+2), 6.46, 6.84= 6.34
I'm bad at this puzzle...
3x3: 13.27, (17.36), 14.25, (12.36), 15.55= 14.36
Eh, too inconsistent.
4x4: 1:10.11, 1:21.96, 1:09.46, (1:00.71), (1:22.21)= 1:13.84
Ridiculously inconsistent. 
5x5: (2:16.86), 2:26.97, (2:33.86), 2:27.40, 2:25.30= 2:26.56
Not too great, but I like my V-cube. 
3x3 OH: (27.77), 29.52, 29.83, 27.88, (31.40)= 29.08
Alright for not practicing OH at all today. 
2-4 Relay: 1:39.93
4: 1:09
3: 20
2: 10
Terrible on the 2 and 3...
2-5 Relay: 3:48.16
5: 2:20
4: 1:08
3: 15
2: 5
Pretty good.


----------



## hdskull (Jul 14, 2008)

*Sikan Li*
*2x2x2*: (6.30), (3.05), 4.72, 6.21, 6.16 => 5.70
*3x3x3*: 14.66, 14.41, (14.34), (14.84), 14.81 => 14.63
Too consistent, lol.
*2x2x2 BLD*: 52.66, DNF, 37.50 => 37.50
*3x3x3 BLD*: 
*3x3x3 Multi BLD*: 
*3x3x3 OH*: 23.33, (24.61), 23.08, 23.41, (22.97) => 23.27
*3x3x3 FMC*: (35)
Scramble: U' L2 U2 B2 R2 B2 U B2 D R B' R B2 D' B R D' B R' F
Explanation: z2 R F U F L U’ F U2 F B R’ F’ U2 B U’ B’ L U' F R’ F’ L’ F R F’ U2 L2 U’ F’ B L2 F B’ U’ L2 (35)
X2 Cross: z2 R F U F L U’ F U2 F B R’ F’ (12)
3rd pair: U2 B U’ B’ (16)
4th pair: L U’ (18) 
OLL: F R’ F’ L’ F R F’ (25) 
PLL: U2 L2 U’ F’ B L2 F B’ U’ L2 (35)

2ND Solution:
Scramble: U' L2 U2 B2 R2 B2 U B2 D R B' R B2 D' B R D' B R' F
Explanation: x2 y2 D’ R’ D2 F’ U R2 F’ R F D U’ B U2 B2 U’ B U R U R’ F U R U’ R’ F’ L F U F’ U’ L’ U (37)
Cross + 1st pair: x2 y2 D’ R’ D2 F’ U R2 F’ R F D (10)
2nd pair: U’ B U2 B2 U’ B (16)
3rd pair: U R U R’ (20)
4th pair: U’ R’ U’ R (24) 
OLL: F U R U’ R’ F’ L F U F’ U’ L’ (36) 
PLL: U (37)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 14, 2008)

Mike Hughey:
*2x2x2:* 14.52, 11.09, 12.27, 10.15, 10.36 = *11.24*
*3x3x3:* 27.96, 21.03, 26.44, 29.53, 28.97 = *27.79*
Comment: This was a surprise. I was over 30 seconds on almost all of my warmup solves. I think these were just lucky solves. Coincidentally, my LL on the second solve was exactly the same as Erik got on his 7.08 solve at the Czech Open. (Totally weird!) So I guess that means in general Erik can solve 3 cubes in the time I take to solve one. 
*4x4x4:* 2:10.97 (O), 2:11.15 (O, +2), 2:00.75 (O), 1:52.33 (O), 2:06.50 (P) = *2:06.07*
*5x5x5:* 3:17.27, 3:21.31, 3:20.52, 2:49.90, 3:01.44 = *3:13.08*
Comment: So frustrating. Since getting my V-cubes, my times for 5x5x5 have gotten consistently 15 seconds worse. And I can’t blame it on the V-cube itself, because I tried my Eastsheen, and I’m even slower with that. I was getting better at 5x5x5 – what happened? 
*6x6x6:* 9:02.83 (O, POP), 7:41.21, 8:46.25 (P, POP), 7:40.91, DNF (bad POP) = *8:30.10*
Comment: Okay, so I’m popping more than half the time now. The last one would have been sub-7:30, but I popped at the very end. As it was, one of the internal pieces popped out, and it took me close to 11 minutes to get it done. So the stackmat ran out and I had to take a DNF.
*7x7x7:* 13:02.33, 12:24.31, 10:50.96, 11:20.65 (POP), 11:00.79 = *11:35.25*
*2x2x2 BLD:* 49.61, 42.88, 49.83 = *42.88*
*3x3x3 BLD:* DNF (3:38.25), 5:28.16, 2:36.65 = *2:36.65*
Comment: Awful! The first one was off by parity. On the second one, I forgot some of the memo, but stuck with it for 3 minutes doing nothing and finally recalled it and got it right.
*4x4x4 BLD:* 11:37.87 (5:49), DNF (1:21.50, 4:57), DNF (10:15.57, 5:07) = *11:37.87*
Comment: Not a good week for the little cubes BLD. (I like to think of 4x4x4 as a little cube now. )
*5x5x5 BLD:* 27:50.00 (15:03), 18:27.22 (9:30), 23:23.07 (11:53) = *18:27.22*
Comment: Well, I know I’m not keeping up with Alex (I just can’t seem to keep up with you kids!), but it was still very good for me. My first sub-20.
*6x6x6 BLD:* DNF (2:03:31.03, 1:21:45), DNF (1:02:44.90, 27:04), DNF (1:00:45.86, 26:50) = *DNF*
Comment: The first one was just awful – I was too tired to memorize effectively. But I kept trying (I can’t stand to give up!). Off by 2 inner X, 3 outer X, 4 corners, 11 inner edges, 8 outer edges. Looked like I made a bad U turn setup undo somewhere. The second one was more normal - I actually had enough sleep the night before, so it helped. Off by 3 outer edges, 2 obliques, and 2 inner X centers. The third one I gave up in the middle because I knew I had messed up a commutator on the inner X centers. I was able to look at the cube and figure out what I did wrong, so I pulled the blindfold back on and actually solved it from there. So at least now I've done a 6x6x6 with just 2 looks.
*7x7x7 BLD:* DNS yet, DNS, DNS
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *12/15 = 9 points, 1:59:39.46* (1:16:15 memorization)
Comment: Fifth cube off by 4 CO (unpacked hexadecimal wrong), sixth cube off by 2 EO (memorized wrong sticker of a piece), tenth cube off by 2 EO (memorized wrong sticker of a piece). At least my time went down by 15 minutes over last week, even if the result was significantly worse this week than it was last week.
*3x3x3 OH:* 55.25, 55.28, 51.83, 42.83, 55.69 = *54.12*
*3x3x3 WF:* 2:34.21, 3:59.66, 2:50.50, 3:20.90, 2:27.97 = *2:55.20*
Comment: Messed up the PLL on the second one; had to start over on F2L. I don’t seem to be improving any more, Dene – sorry.
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 4:25.16, 2:32.50, 2:10.30, 2:19.09, 2:29.94 = *2:27.18*
Comment: On the first one, accidentally scrambled it while doing LL and had to start over.
*2-4 relay:* *2:39.90* (OP)
*2-5 relay:* *6:05.33* (P)
*2-6 relay:* *13:52.37* (none, OP)
*2-7 relay:* *25:04.74* (OP, O)
Comment: Much better on the relays for me this week.
*Magic:* 2.56, 2.55, 2.08, 2.09, 2.06 = *2.24*
*Master Magic:* 4.93, 4.36, 4.93, 4.19, 4.59 = *4.63*
*Snake:* Don’t have one.
*Clock:* 29.27, 26.96, 24.47, 32.41, 21.02 = *26.90*
Comment: Last week my average would have been bottom in the USA. Now it’s third from bottom. Great improvement!!! 
*MegaMinx:* 3:41.16, 3:16.75, 3:50.52, 4:04.38, 3:00.61 = *3:36.14*
Comment: I’m spending too much time with the big cubes and my MegaMinx times are suffering.
*Pyraminx:* 21.72, 25.03, 26.00, 17.96, 24.93 = *23.89*
*Square-1:* 1:37.78 (P), 1:41.59 (P), 1:24.33 (P), 49.18, 1:10.08 (P) = *1:24.06*
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *42 moves*
D B D’ U’ L’ U2 L F L’ D2 L F2 U D’ L’ B’ L B D B L B’ R2 L2 F L’ F’ R2 D’ U’ L U B D’ B’ L’ B L D L’ B’ L2
2x2x3: D B D’ U’ L’ U2 L F L’ D2 L F2 U D’
3x cross: L’ B’ L B D . L2 D’
finish F2L: U’ L U
OLL: B D’ B’ L’ B L D L’ B’
AUF: L2
insert at .: B L B’ R2 L2 F L’ F’ R2 L2
L2 L2 cancel at .
Another bad solve – mainly because of a bad start. I probably should have tried inverse scramble, but I didn’t have time.
*4x4x4 Fewest Moves:* *105 moves*
F' Lw' U' Lw2 F' B2 Uw' U Rw' U2 Rw Dw L' Uw2 R' B Uw' R2 Uw' F2 Uw2 B Uw' B2 Uw B Dw2 B' D' B Dw2 U2 Rw B R2 B' Rw' R' Fw R' F2 R Fw' U F Lw' U' L U Lw R2 Fw2 D B' D' R' B2 R Dw2 L2 Fw2 F2 L2 Dw2 Fw2 B U R B' U2 D F' B U B2 U R' U2 R2 B' R2 B R B2 R B U R2 L D' L' U L D L' U' F' U' R' U R F R' U' R'
centers: F' Lw' U' Lw2
F' B2 Uw' U Rw' U2 Rw
Dw L' Uw2
R' B Uw' R2 Uw' F2 Uw2
B Uw' B2 Uw
edges: B Dw2 B' D' B Dw2
U2 Rw B R2 B' Rw'
R' Fw R' F2 R Fw'
U F Lw' U' L U Lw
R2 Fw2 D B' D' R' B2 R Fw2 .
3x3x3:	B U R B' U2 D F'
3x3x4:	B U B2 U R' U2
3x cross: R2 B' R2 B R B'
finish F2L: B' R B U R2 U'
OLL: U . F' U' R' U R F R' U'
AUF: R'
insert at first .: Fw2 Dw2 L2 Fw2 F2 L2 Dw2 Fw2 (PLL parity)
insert at second .: L D' L' U L D L' U'
Fw2 Fw2 cancel at first .; B' B' become B2 after 3x cross; U' U cancel after F2L.
I was happy that I was able to figure out how to avoid OLL parity, but I still don't understand how to avoid PLL parity. At least I was able to get a small cancellation on the PLL parity by inserting it. Overall, it seemed like a better solution than it wound up being; I think my biggest problem was the edge matching - that and the fact that I'm still not that good at 3x3x3 fewest moves.


----------



## MistArts (Jul 14, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> *3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *42 moves*
> D B D’ U’ L’ U2 L F L’ D2 L F2 U D’ L’ B’ L B D B L B’ R2 L2 F L’ F’ R2 D’ U’ L U B D’ B’ L’ B L D L’ B’ L2
> 2x2x3: D B D’ U’ L’ U2 L F L’ D2 L F2 U D’
> 3x cross: L’ B’ L B D . L2 D’
> ...



YES! I beat mike at FMC. Now I'm after Arnaud! Probably not really.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 14, 2008)

MistArts said:


> YES! I beat mike at FMC. Now I'm after Arnaud! Probably not really.



Setting your sights on me for FMC is setting them pretty low. I get the occasional lucky solve, but I pretty much stink at fewest moves. But I like doing them anyway.

Good job this week, though! I would have been quite happy with 36 moves.


----------



## MistArts (Jul 14, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> MistArts said:
> 
> 
> > YES! I beat mike at FMC. Now I'm after Arnaud! Probably not really.
> ...



Too bad after 9 minutes, I couldn't find an improvement.


----------



## Dene (Jul 14, 2008)

Nice one on the 5x5x5 BLD Mr. Hughey! And keep working on feet solving. I still think you would imnprove most with working on speedsolving the 3x3x3. It would help you with recognition, and learning a wider variety of finger tricks.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jul 14, 2008)

Mike, the same thing happened with me on the 5x5. I was averaging around 1:35 before my v-cubes came, and then I shot up to about 1:45 on all of my cubes. I just had to do a lot of solves to get back down to a decent average.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jul 15, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> Comment: So frustrating. Since getting my V-cubes, my times for 5x5x5 have gotten consistently 15 seconds worse. And I can’t blame it on the V-cube itself, because I tried my Eastsheen, and I’m even slower with that. I was getting better at 5x5x5 – what happened?



Clearly you have not been spending enough time practicing 5x5x5 then (not unlike what Dan said)!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 15, 2008)

masterofthebass said:


> Mike, the same thing happened with me on the 5x5. I was averaging around 1:35 before my v-cubes came, and then I shot up to about 1:45 on all of my cubes. I just had to do a lot of solves to get back down to a decent average.



Fair enough - time to do lots of solves before Nationals. I am encouraged by that 2:49 I got, though. At least not ALL of my solves are worse than they were before.

Amazing that you can talk about your times shooting up to 1:45. You're amazing!

Exo, yeah, you're right - I've been spending too much time with 6x6x6 and 7x7x7. I'm going to focus on 5x5x5 the rest of the week.


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 15, 2008)

philkt731 said:


> Another great solve ruined by the parity! Why can't I find a redux with no parity?!



Why not count the cycles of the wings from the starting scramble, and make sure to solve the centers such as to cancel out parity? For example, if your wings have odd parity, then solve the centers using an odd number of quarter turns. If your wings have even parity, then solve the centers using an even number of quarter turns.

For the PLL parity, count the edge group cycles at the end of the redux part, and make sure you solve the last edge groups in such a way as to make the edge parity the same as the corner parity.

I have yet to try a 4FMC, but I'm really excited about it. It sounds fun!

Chris


----------



## MatsLuthman (Jul 15, 2008)

Mats Luthman:

2x2x2 blindfolded:
1: DNF
2: 1:41.80
3: 1:23.81

= 1:23.81


3x3x3 blindfolded:
1: 4:50.28
2: 4:52.05
3: DNF

= 4:50.28


4x4x4 blindfolded:
1: DNF
2: 36:53.43
3: DNS

= 36:53.43


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 15, 2008)

MatsLuthman said:


> 4x4x4 blindfolded:
> 1: DNF
> 2: 36:53.43
> 3: DNS
> = 36:53.43



Nice job!!


----------



## MatsLuthman (Jul 15, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> MatsLuthman said:
> 
> 
> > 4x4x4 blindfolded:
> ...



Thank you. I'm so much hoping to be able to succeed in this event at the Swedish Open in September. I will never be fast, but I don't care who beats me or what my time will be if I just make it in competition.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 16, 2008)

MatsLuthman said:


> Thank you. I'm so much hoping to be able to succeed in this event at the Swedish Open in September. I will never be fast, but I don't care who beats me or what my time will be if I just make it in competition.



I'm glad someone else has the same attitude I had. I was saying the exact same thing as you just 8 or 9 months ago. My 3x3x3 and 4x4x4 BLD times then were pretty much the same as what you got this week. Now, I'm *still* saying "I will never be fast", but now I mean "I will never be as fast as Chris or Rowe or Rafal". Keep at it, and you could find yourself getting much faster times someday - perhaps sooner than you think!


----------



## Dene (Jul 16, 2008)

*2x2x2:* 18.53 8.08 18.91 32.91 15.02 => 17.49
I love R2 U2 R U2 R2 

*3x3x3:* 21.47 21.69 22.20  24.81 22.09 => 21.99
The second one was +2 

*3x3x3_OH:* 33.45 37.16 31.89 39.73 34.11 => 34.91
I don't know how I'm doing this with no warm up 

*3x3x3_feet:* 3:13.56 2:19.11 2:02.94 1:57.83 1:30.52 => 2:06.63
The first one was a pop, the next 3 had slow F2L's.

*4x4x4:* 1:45.63 1:33.17 1:49.45 1:33.25 1:48.06 => 1:42.31
Stupid lube.

*5x5x5:* 3:25.25 3:44.45 3:18.89 3:46.19 3:54.94 => 3:38.63
Done on a retooled Rubik's that I'm breaking in. The inner layers are good, but the outer layers are so stiff.


----------



## joey (Jul 16, 2008)

*2x2:* (5.40) 7.65 6.65 (8.59) 6.49 *Average:* 6.93


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 19, 2008)

Dene said:


> *2x2x2:* 18.53 8.08 18.91 32.91 15.02 => 17.49
> 
> *3x3x3_feet:* 3:13.56 2:19.11 2:02.94 1:57.83 1:30.52 => 2:06.63
> The first one was a pop, the next 3 had slow F2L's.



So, did you have to put it back together with your feet? =P


Out of curiosity, is your 2x2x2 particularly bad? Your average was only 5 seconds faster than your 3x3x3 average.


----------



## Dene (Jul 20, 2008)

MTGjumper said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > *2x2x2:* 18.53 8.08 18.91 32.91 15.02 => 17.49
> ...



Yes, it was only one edge and I put it back in with my feet.

I only just started 2x2x2. It's a Rubik's which is not the best, but is getting better. I have to solve it "Fridrich" style although I know a lot of Guimond by now.


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 20, 2008)

Dene said:


> Yes, it was only one edge and I put it back in with my feet.
> 
> I only just started 2x2x2. It's a Rubik's which is not the best, but is getting better. I have to solve it "Fridrich" style although I know a lot of Guimond by now.


Ack, I'm awful at cubing with my feet. It takes me about 12 minutes for a solve... I don't think I could achieve enough froce to ever make it pop though. Did you pick the piece up with your toes and just jam it in?


----------



## Dene (Jul 20, 2008)

Basically. First I had to get the corners out of the way, then I picked the cubie up with my feet and got it sitting there, then I held it in place with one foot and pushed with the other.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 22, 2008)

Dene, nice job on the pop. It's really hard to fix a pop with your feet - I will never use a poppable cube on a feet solve again.


----------



## Dene (Jul 22, 2008)

I just use my main speedcube - store bought. It doesn't pop much.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 13, 2008)

Found the papers! Very happy with 5x5x5 and 3x3x3_bf

2x2x2: 10.48 5.38 9.11 8.28 9.57 = 8.99
3x3x3: 29.46 27.00 26.08 30.65 32.67 = 29.04
4x4x4: 1:31.19 1:36.90 1:38.38 1:37.50 1:28.13 = 1:35.20
5x5x5: 2:11.99 2:15.99 2:21.50 2:04.13 2:34.08 = 2:16.49
6x6x6: 7:40.98 6:12.50 6:57.29 5:54.63 7:13.38 = 6:47.72
7x7x7: 10:24.46 9:36.16 10:09.81 9:09.54 9:32.20 = 9:46.06
2x2x2_bf: 1:00.08 1:28.00 DNF = 1:00.08
3x3x3_bf: DNF 5:15.78 3:55.50 = 3:55.50
3x3x3_oh: 56.46 43.24 46.58 42.53 47.97 = 45.93
3x3x3_match: 4:33.19 1:38.33 1:34.29 2:45.98 1:43.90 = 2:02.74
234-Relay: 2:17.65
2345-Relay: 4:34.29
23456-Relay: 11:39.96
234567-Relay: 19:55.40
Clock: 31.88 20.45 24.18 16.26 23.43 = 22.69
MegaMinx: 3:47.60 3:40.23 3:26.96 4:28.40 3:18.43 = 3:38.26
Square-1: 1:03.49 1:05.63 1:04.56 54.32 1:36.27 = 1:04.56


----------

